# raìn and wind



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

50 miles done,45 to go been camped 2 days with this weather
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Stay safe and try to stay warm....I bet it is hard when it is so windy. I personally don't care to drive in the wind, if it is breezy that is one thing, keeps you fairly cool on a hot day.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

GreySorrel said:


> Stay safe and try to stay warm....I bet it is hard when it is so windy. I personally don't care to drive in the wind, if it is breezy that is one thing, keeps you fairly cool on a hot day.


 thanks grey squirrel better weather 2 day did 20 miles today constant up and down hills ,he was glad 2 be unharnessed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

